# PR of Canada



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

I am new to this forum.

I want to apply for PR of Canada.

I don't know where to start.

I have seen the Canadian immigration website but it is bit confusing.

Can any one please brief me the steps on how to proceed?

Many thanks in advance.

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vickey1 said:


> Dear Members,
> 
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> ...


What do you do for a living?


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> What do you do for a living?


I am a software engineer.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

vickey1 said:


> I am a software engineer.


To immigrate to Canada you will need pre-arranged employment which will be difficult to obtain from India.


----------



## marko2 (Feb 21, 2012)

You have to apply for the PR as a skilled worker, that is what I did. For now, go on the Citizenship and Immigration website and use their Residence Calculator.

You might have the right amount of points to start your application!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

marko2 said:


> You have to apply for the PR as a skilled worker, that is what I did. For now, go on the Citizenship and Immigration website and use their Residence Calculator.
> 
> You might have the right amount of points to start your application!


IT is no longer on the skilled workers list. It was removed a few years ago. We have an abundance of IT employees in Canada now, it will be near impossible to get a company who is a) willing or b) able to get an LMO unless you have a very specialized and rare skill.


----------

